# 2011 Sentra Oil Filter



## evolvercode (Apr 24, 2011)

In the owner’s manual of my new 2011 Sentra, it says to use Nissan oil filters because they have an anti-drain back valve. Are there other oil filters that have anti-drain back valves?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Most decent brand oil filters have an anti-drain back feature but for the price of a filter I would just stick with OEM


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan. If I can't get one, I use a high quality aftermarket filter like Purolator Pure One. It's a little old, but there's a great article on oil filters at this link:

Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## madhatter256 (Feb 2, 2010)

All oil filters have anti-drain back valves. Even the crappy $3 ones have it, but of course build quality of a filter goes a long way depending on the price, so you get what you pay for (ie. FRAM filters tend to disintegrate close to 3k miles because it's all cardboard in there, therefore destroying its anti-drain back valve feature).

Puralators are good, even the standard one is decently built.

Just go to youtube.com and search for FRAM. 90% of them are all about how they fail and how even the expensive FRAM filter is no better than their cheaper filter.

Of course, OEMs


----------

